# My Sage Grouse hunt.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't draw out for the Utah hunt this time and I really wanted to hunt Sage Grouse this year. I decided to make an out of state trip. I got to the spot I wanted to hunt a little later than I would have liked. It was already way too hot.... We gave it a good effort but we didn't find any sign of birds.










We met this guy and some of his friends.....










Saw a lot of Antelope. This one may have been a shooter. Tallest horns I of any that I saw this trip.










Hot, tired and out of water, I decided to head to the nearest town. I figured I would ask around about any spots we could try. On the way, I ran into a Fish and Game Officer. I flagged him down to asked him about some locations to try. I got lucky, the guy had a bird dog in his front seat riding with him. He asked if I liked to hunt forest grouse and he gave me directions to a spot to try. I figured as hot as it was, it couldn't hurt to head to the high elevations. So just like that I gave up on Sage Grouse for the day and went out to explore a new place.

On the way there I nearly rolled the Jeep when I saw the Granddaddy of all Sage Grouse. I locked 'em up skidded sideways and bailed out before the jeep had come to a complete stop. There wasn't time to let the dogs out. I couldn't let him get away. I knew this Grouse would be the number one Boone and Crockett for sure. I got closer to the big bird and decided to put the stalk on. I took off my shoes and got low. It took me a good half hour of crawling on my belly to get close enough to go in for the flush. I jumped up and went in for the flush and......... something was wrong with this bird. It couldn't fly. Must have been some kind of old injury. I tried and tried but I couldn't get to flush. I just couldn't bring myself to ground pound it. Ethically, I just couldn't do it. I know some of you would have taken it on the ground, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I did manage to get a photo of the Giant Sage Grouse 8)










Not sure the story behind this. Interesting monument out in the middle of nowhere.....










Pretty soon I was in some beautiful country. I was glad I took a chance to explore a new place.



















The elevation was right, the trees looked right. I just couldn't find the right spot to hunt. I wanted to see some kind of water, a small stream and some berries or something. Some sort of clue that I was in the right spot. No such luck to finally I picked a place and started hunting.










We went through a lot of places that looked like they should hold grouse.










Once again, we hadn't seen a single bird. Wouldn't you know it, on the way out a big Blue flew right across the road in front of the Jeep. Never could find that bird though. I would really like to explore that area more. It sure looked like awesome forest grouse country. I just think I didn't have enough time to find the right spot. Next time I'll take a couple guys along who know more about what to look for.

There wasn't much daylight left and needed to find a better Sage Grouse spot. I must be getting close to the right spot. My first Sage Grouse sighting......










I stopped and checked the wing barrel.










Somebody was finding birds.....










I now knew where I wanted to hunt the next day.

Day Two:

I got to my chosen spot and before I could unload the dogs, I saw a Sage Grouse near where I had parked. I didn't want to chance at losing the opportunity so I hiked out and flushed it. A single male. Wish I had taken it over the dogs, but it was good to have one in the bag.










It got hot fast again. We were burning through the water......










We covered a lot of ground....



















Finally, both the dogs and I were too tired to go any further. That one bird was the only one we saw. We packed up and headed home.

Camryn was excited that we brought home a bird and sorry that she had missed the trip....










We'll get 'em next time.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Great Post!!

My sage grouse trip amounted to lots of walking in the sun, pretty scenery such as you saw, and *NO BIRDS.* :roll:

As much as I wanted to bag a bird or two, it must be the perfect time of year for the Aspens. That, made the skunk worth it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad you got a chance to see some of my sage grouse wings in the barrel. 

The stuffed animal deal is "Teddy Bear Corner". I will try to find time to tell the story in another post. On September 15th here were some new stuffed animals on the corner, including a big Kermit the Frog on the top of the post. But when I came out from elk camp on September 25th I noticed someone had taken all the new animals....Geezus

Glad you enjoyed my corner of the world.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 on it being goob country.. All that looked really familiar. Just needed to see cowboy boot fence topper ranch!! Way to go on the bird and awesome story! You gots some good lookin dogs. Any chance you'll pick up another liver and white EP?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Great post. Too bad about the bird that wouldn't flush. He sure looked like a boone and crockett for sure. :roll: :lol:


----------

